# Need some tipps: shooting fast "birds" with the Eos 7D



## markus_P (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello!

Our school has ended, and I got an Canon Eos 7D from my grandfather. I am very happy with it. In my holidays I want to shoot our Patrouille and other fast planes. 

This is my first camera, so please tell me how to shoot with this camera in this special situation.
I read some postings:
Is it true to use at an opened aperture, 1/1000s, Iso automatic?
I read, that I should limit the maximum Iso. Which should be the maximum Iso I should use?

Anythning else, I should take care?


Thanks for great help!

I have to train a little bit, in autumn I want to got to an shooting range on the near Axalp with my Dad.


----------



## stephan00 (Jun 20, 2013)

I am just learning the ropes with the 7D myself, but my experience with swimmers and dogs has led me to use 1/2000 s, if not even less, as 1/1000 s is way too slow for this, and I habitually set the max iso to 1600, to be on the safe side.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 20, 2013)

The maximum iso depends on how much of the frame the bird fills. If you use the full frame, whether the bird fills it or the whole scene fills it, then you can go up to 1600. If you are going to crop a small area, then don't go above 640, and better still keep to 320. Also, use RAW not jpeg. I tend to use AV with the aperture set depending on the lens and depth of field required, with A1 Servo for focus. Usually, my settings will be maximum aperture and the maximum iso I can deal with and not worry about the speed for static birds. However, wide open can give too shallow a depth of field so only the front of the bird is in focus so you have to stop down. For birds in flight, then you have to use 1/1000 or faster. For birds against a bright sky, you will have to go over to manual settings for aperture and speed so as not to underexpose.


----------



## alexturton (Jun 20, 2013)

AI servo. Max acceleration. Spot focus for large birds, central zone for smaller birds. spot metering on the bird. Aperture priority. I tend to push the iso up manually until the shutter is fast enough. 1/1000 or faster for a large bird flying. small birds you'll need faster.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 21, 2013)

There is one thing I can add, get a circular polarizer and try it out; It can be handy against the sky and the glare off shiny surfaces. 

In any case I envy you being close enough to catch an Axalp event; It was a search for video shot with a 5D2 (while I was considering one) that led me to a video of one of the days there and it looks like spectacular scenery and some great action too.

Jim


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 21, 2013)

While I don't have a 7D, the concepts are the same (with my 5D3). As mentioned by others, Aperture priority, and a reasonable ISO, plus exposure compensation (if the object is seen against a bright sky).

For me, for birding, I use ISO 400, Av, AI Servo, Spot metering, spot or grouped focus points (depends if the bird is in a tree - lots of clutter, or in clear view), max FPS (6 on the 5D3). And if possible, I stop the lens down half to a full stop, to increase the DOF. Plus it can help sharpen the image slightly. Exposure compensation varies from +1/3 stop (by default, I generally over expose slightly) to +1.5 stops in challenging light.

I wouldn't get too concerned about trying to keep a high shutter speed (although you haven't mentioned the lens you are using). Panning of fast moving objects is probably more important than the shutter speed, as a bit of blur can add to the image, IMHO.

Enjoy the picture taking


----------



## Harv (Jun 21, 2013)

The OP is referring to airplanes, not feathered birds.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 21, 2013)

Harv said:


> The OP is referring to airplanes, not feathered birds.


Yep, but they both fly and can move pretty quick


----------



## pj1974 (Jun 21, 2013)

I use Av nearly all the time on my Canon 7D... *however* when I shoot birds (and occasionally planes) - it is then that I use Tv - and usually set the shutter speed at 1/2000 sec.

Auto ISO - often between 100 and 1600 - and usually if there is some daylight, I'm fine. In less light, that's when things get tricky (though panning shots can work - if you are experienced enough). I have a 70-300mm L that I use for most 'birds in flight' (or plane) photos.

Definitely do use spot metering, as often other modes can underexpose. And for AF settings - I use Servo mode and the central zone AF area or the version with 'focus assist points' enabled.

Best wishes.

Paul


----------

